# settlement visa processing times



## ad0529 (Jul 22, 2012)

The UKBA received my Settlement visa application the second week in May. I applied priority. But it's been well over a month now...

I know it can take up to 3 months but it seems as though most priority applicants from the US have been experiencing extremely quick turn around times. 

I've never had any previous refusals or overstayed my welcome in past visits, nor have they requested any additional information, so I was wondering if anyone else was experiencing processing times similar to mine? (Reading about the very quick turnarounds from others is making me very anxious)


----------



## Shannonh267 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi wondering if you have received you visa yet? I am in a similar situation but applied first week of June priority with no reason for question regarding my application. I've been freaking out too looking at the fast processing times from the past few months. Hoping you got urs!!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Priority from US is running at around 3-4 weeks, so you should hear from them soon.


----------



## Little2ya (May 20, 2014)

Jopa, 
What is taking them so long right now? With the delays do you know? Does it matter if one has a strong application with no problems? How are they sorted and begun?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a large backlog of UK passport applications and renewals and staff have been diverted to deal with those. Currently, US priority applications have been taking 4-5 weeks. It does't matter how strong the application is.


----------



## Little2ya (May 20, 2014)

Is there a way to request a refund. It seems to defeat the purpose of paying for priority. If they don't have their act together.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really. They don't guarantee any particular timeframe, just that your application will be dealt with ahead of non-priority cases. You are still gaining around 5-6 weeks by going priority. It's just that they already have many priority cases to process and it's taking time.


----------



## Little2ya (May 20, 2014)

Joppa, honestly thank you. You are always very helpful to so many people. 

When does the waiting game actually begin? 
Some say from the date you submit the online application, or from the biometrics date, to even saying it begins once you receive that automated email.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

From when they receive your supporting documents in Sheffield.


----------



## fromCA (Jul 29, 2014)

I recently applied for a spousal visa to join my husband in the UK (we had been living together in California; I am American). I did my online application in early March 2014, had my biometric appointment 10 days later, and then sent my application packet to Sheffield. I received an email from them 5 days later saying I had omitted some critical documents, and they said that it was fine to submit them without starting a new application. I then put everything together, and sent a second FedEx package about 20 days after receiving the email. 6 weeks later, I received an email saying that my visa had been granted. My passport arrived 3 days later, and we arrived in the UK 2 days after that (airfare had been booked 6 months prior!).

Lessons I learned:
Do not omit Appendix 2. There was no mention of this when I was completing my application, but it is required. Yes, I feel stupid for not knowing about it, but nowhere did the application process ever link to this document! I had to wait for the UKBA to email me to let me know it was missing. It will also detail all the supporting documentation you need.
Start getting paper bank statements and paper paystubs. Online printouts are not official documents and will not be considered.
Emails that I sent to the Sheffield visa office were returned very promptly (much sooner than the 28 working days as indicated on the email signature from them!).
Some parts of the UKBA website say that the application must be received in Sheffield within 2 weeks of the Biometric appointment. I have seen conflicting information, but better safe than sorry.
The handout given to me by the biometric appointment staff was out of date (web links didn't work, and there was nobody to ask what the correct link was). This contributed to my confusion.
The financial requirement is crazy.
Support from friends and family is critical: this process is so stressful, and really difficult to get through. So cross your fingers and accept hugs and encouragement from everyone!

Hope this is helpful. Good luck!


----------



## t_j_25 (Apr 9, 2014)

Does anybody have any idea what the current processing times are for settlement visas? 

We applied (i.e. submitted biometrics and documents) on 10th July (i.e. 6 weeks ago), and still haven't heard anything. We delayed our honeymoon as my wife doesn't have her passport until it gets returned. The honeymoon is booked for 4th September and I'm starting to panic that they wont send it back before then.

We don't actually need the Visa until Jan/Feb as this is when she will settle in the UK, but applied early as she is travelling in September and October and we had originally planned for her to settle in December. 

Any advice on what to do next would be greatly appreciated - I'm thinking maybe we should just withdraw the application and apply again (and cough up the extortionate fee!) in November once we have finished the travelling.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## mikado (Apr 6, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Priority from US is running at around 3-4 weeks, so you should hear from them soon.


Hi Joppa,

From what my husband and I gather, current settlement priority processing times are 4-5 weeks. Is that still correct? We applied for retrospective priority a few weeks ago and just got the confirmation e-mail last week, stating that I'll now be processed as priority.

USA to UK
Settlement
Retrospective Priority


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

t_j_25 said:


> Does anybody have any idea what the current processing times are for settlement visas?
> 
> We applied (i.e. submitted biometrics and documents) on 10th July (i.e. 6 weeks ago), and still haven't heard anything. We delayed our honeymoon as my wife doesn't have her passport until it gets returned. The honeymoon is booked for 4th September and I'm starting to panic that they wont send it back before then.
> 
> ...


What did you end up doing?

For anyone reading this, for US citizens, it's possible to get a second passport while your "main" passport is waiting for a visa.


----------



## carrigan (Sep 24, 2014)

Joppa, 

I saw you said priority is running 3 to 4 weeks right now. Any insight on what non-priority could be running? I applied in September so just started really. I'm hoping that since summer is over and it should be slower that apps take less time like they do early in the year. What do you think?


----------

